# Fische jagen sich



## Tori (12. Nov. 2009)

Hallöchen,
ich bin neu hier und das eigentlich auch nur, weil ich eine ganz ernste Frage habe. 
Also, eigentlich haben wir einen Teich, haben den nun aber zum Herbst (ganz schlaue Idee) entleert und wollten ihn neu machen (dachten es wäre kein Fisch mehr drin), haben dann zu unserer Überraschung noch einen __ Goldfisch gefunden. 
Nun haben wir den Teich zum Winter nicht mehr fertigbekommen und nun wohnt unser Goldfisch zwangsweise in einem 250l Aquarium. 
Nun hatten wir vor ein paar Wochen Fische dazugesetzt (2 Koi und 1 Schleierschwanzgoldfisch), da haben sie sich auch schon gejagt, aber das ging noch.
Nun hat meine Ma sich heute unsterblich in einen Koi verliebt und ihn kurzerhand gekauft. 
Nun gehen der große Goldfisch und der __ Schleierschwanz auf den neuen Koi los.
Sollte ich da was tun oder ist das "normal"?
Hab die Laichhatz nun ausgeschlossen, da es Herbst ist und die Koi auch noch viel zu klein sind um laichen zu können (ca. 10cm).
Bitte helft mir, wäre super!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische jagen sich*

Hallo,
kannst du nur erst einmal weiter beobachten. Ich denke das sie sich beruhigen werden.
Ich hatte so etwas auch mal, nur anders herum. Das war aber so schlimm das ich den Koi weggeben musste da er den __ Schleierschwanz regelrecht angefressen hat


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische jagen sich*

Hallo:willkommenhier bist Du genau richtig
Wie schon gesagt weiter beobachten und wenn nötig handeln:beeten
Sag mal wie groß sind denn die Fische?


----------



## Tori (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische jagen sich*

Also die Fische haben alle so um die 10-13cm, maximal. 
Der neue Koi und der __ Goldfisch sind etwa gleich groß, der __ Schleierschwanz ist ein wenig kleiner als die anderen. Die Koi sind alle etwa gleich groß, also ca. 10cm. 
Gingen ja keine größeren.. sonst wird das ein wenig eng im Aquarium (wobei ich befürchte, dass im Frühjahr, wenn die wieder raus in den Teich sollen, es noch deutlich enger ist). 
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe. 
Es ist ein wenig Ruhe eingekehrt, auch wenn der Goldie zwischendurch noch meint er wäre der Chef. Aber hat sich deutlich gebessert über Nacht. 
Der neue Koi gliedert sich auch schon langsam in die bunte Truppe ein.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische jagen sich*

Hallo Tori,
nicht noch mehr dazusetzen!
Gute Filterung!
Mindestens alle 14 Tage 1drittel vom Wasser wechseln
Ist Tori Dein Vorname


----------



## Tori (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische jagen sich*

Nicht direkt.  Tori ist mein Spitzname, abgeleitet von __ Victoria.
Naja, sind 5 Fische drin.. und ist ja auch nur übergangsweise, bis unser Teich fertig ist. 
Hab einen Außenfilter der 950l die Stunde durchpumpt. Die Wasserwerte sind supi. 
Und die Wasserwechsel lassen sich mit Sicherheit auch einrichten. Aber ist das nicht noch mehr Stress für die Tiere? (bin Aquarienanfänger.. deswegen bei sowas immer sehr verunsichert)


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische jagen sich*

Hallo __ Victoria,
etwas Stress ist das sicherlich aber Wasserwechsel ist einfach Pflicht
Bei guter Filterung kannst Du auf 1/4 alle 3 Wochen reduzieren,aber das sollte schon sein um Deine Fischis gesund zu halten


----------



## Tori (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische jagen sich*

Dankeschön! 
Hikft mir echt viel weiter..
Für mich ist ja das Wichtigste, dass die Fischis gesund sind. 
Hatte bis letzte Woche einen sehr hohen Nitrit-Wert, hab dann so spezielle Filterbakterien (FB7-Kulturen) reingesetzt und innerhalb von 3 Tagen war der Nitrit-Wert bei 0.  War da echt überrascht, dass das so schnell ging.


----------

